# Acoustic Bass



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

I've been considering getting one for a while now, but, from what I've read, 
they're not loud enough for an acoustic jam unless you plug them in.
Any thoughts/recommendations from current owners would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think this was the acoustic bass that @Hamstrung was impressed with...you will need to clarify that with him


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Surprised at the volume that little Taylor puts out acoustically! Not sure how it would hold up in an acoustic jam. Rent one to be sure.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tried ... 

was disappointed... My semi`s are just a loud... 

Buy yourself a semi ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

So .. an acoustic bass would suck at a camp fire jam with other guitars unless I bring a battery powered amp, correct?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

laristotle said:


> So .. an acoustic bass would suck at a camp fire jam with other guitars unless I bring a battery powered amp, correct?


Pretty much. One acoustic bass with one guitar is ok, but anything more and you’ll need to amplify it.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I agree with the previous posters. I had a fender acoustic bass and it was pretty much useless without an amp. A nice tone for sure plugged in but it didn't really do anything that my electrics couldn't so I eventually traded it for something else.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> So .. an acoustic bass would suck at a camp fire jam with other guitars unless I bring a battery powered amp, correct?


There are 2 (and a half) exceptions (both involve super large bodies to generate the required acoustic power):

1. The Earthwood bass. The best acoustic bass guitar ever mass produced (granted not in very large quantity by Ernie Ball in the 70s), and just about the only one that sounds awesome unplugged; rare and expensive.

“ The scale on this beast is a full 34″ standard length, and the strings have to be loaded through the soundhole, then through the holes in the bridge. … For most would-be players, terms like “cumbersome” or “ergonomically-challenged” don’t even begin to describe the reaction when you first sit to plunk on an Earthwood bass, but then the guitaron on which it was based isn’t exactly sleek and slim, either. … moves a whole lot of air, so it’s more than capable of holding its own in a purely acoustic environment, as notable players like the Who’s John Entwistle and the Violent Femmes’ Brian Ritchie could attest. … produced sporadically [from1972] until 1985. “

_source








_

2) The only thing that might beat an Earthwood (when it comes to bass reproduction, sheer size is by far the most influential factor) is the Kingma (only 2 ever made apparently). Check the Earthwood pic above vs the one below; a monster).










_source page_

2.5) Then there’s the (1912ish) Gibson Mandobass, but that’s just getting silly (proper upright scale length - 42-43″).


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Only one solution...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah, it would be tough taking one of these out for the night. lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The loudest acoustic bass I found was the Gold Tone Paul Beard Signature resonator bass.

PBB: Paul Beard Resonator Bass Guitar | Gold Tone Folk Instruments

Mine came with a fitted hardshell case and a removable endpin that lets the player stand it up like an upright. 










I rarely plug it in as it gets virtually all its use at home, but it records well with a mic. I string it with D'Addario Chromes (flatwounds).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Mooh said:


> I string it with D'Addario Chromes (flatwounds).


I bloody hope so; that thing would be waaaaaay too zingy with rounds.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I've considered buying one many times but won't, I think it would be a waste of money cause I really have no use for one. I'd much rather put the money into another solid body or semi-acoustic bass.

TD


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I bloody hope so; that thing would be waaaaaay too zingy with rounds.


Yeah, it came with roundwounds. I changed them as soon as I got the thing home. I use Chromes on my other basses too (fretless Godin and fretted OLP Ernie Ball, both 5 strings). The Chromes also last forever and on the resonator bass I get the right combination of twang and thump.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I had an Ibanez acoustic bass that had a good loud sound. If you were within three feet of it.
The sound did not seem to carry with any authority. Plugged in it was just OK, kind of dull sounding.
I traded it for a squire P bass and was happier.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Not sure if I can add anything to this, but I used to play acoustic gigs with a guy who played a Martin acoustic bass and yeah, it needed to be plugged in to compete with acoustic guitars even in a small room.

There are lots of small acoustic amps out now, but that's more $$$.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I actually like my acoustic bass for practicing at home. I don't need to an amp and a bunch of wires and it doesn't bother the family. I can sit and noodle in front of the TV and still hear myself. Also, great for figuring out and practicing tunes on Youtube.
I did look at quite a few, and bought a Cort for 200$. i don't think you need to spend more than 200-300$ to get something decent.
But, I would not want to keep up volume wise with more than one acoustic guitar.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I agree with the need to plug it in unless it's a really intimate environment. I have a Takamine acoustic bass on loan to a café in Montreal, and I think they have to close-mic it to hear anything. Certainly not good in a bluegrass setting.


----------

